# Lip products on pigmented lips.



## stella. (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to buy Syrup, but would it show up on pigmented lips? I don't like it when lip products are noticeably lighter than the actual lips on me, where it looks kind of "milky" if that makes sense. I heard Syrup is sheer,  so how would it show up? I looked for swatches, but I've only seen one on lips. 

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on lip products that resemble  this color? I don't know if the color in that picture is true to life, but I was looking for stuff in that color. It would be described as a rose, right?

Sorry for so many questions. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh man, this is a hard one...I have very pigmented lips and almost nothing shows up on me...only if I do foundation and then lipstick...have you tried that?


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

ok. I don't usually do sheer or pale lip colours but yesterday when i went to the the nocturnelle release party i saw night affair on some people and it was showing ( they were at least as dark as me nc 45/c7). As for the pic, you might want to try frisky summer from Nars. It shows up as a lovely pink on me or if you want mac check out varnishing rose. HTH


----------



## Sanne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have very pigmented lips, and I found syrup a bit too sheer for my liking, here are some pics without anything on and a with syrup and other nudes.
bare lips:
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...2/barelips.jpg
syrup
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...sje2/syrup.jpg
midimauve
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1.../midimauve.jpg
VGV
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...iesje2/VGV.jpg
hug me
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...sje2/hugme.jpg

hth


----------



## stella. (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, especially Sanne! Your post was really helpful, and now I think I want Midimauve instead. It's cool toned, right? I thought so, but in other pictures it looks different.

I've tried foundation before, but if I remember correctly, when it wears off you can see the foundation and it looks bad on me.

By pigmented lips, I meant darker pink like Sanne. 

For those of you with pigmented lips, what are your favorite pink/rosey lipsticks?


----------

